# Drape Fin Barb - Oreichthys crenuchoides



## Da Mounty (Feb 5, 2018)

Does anyone have some experience with these guys? i picked up three females and three males the other day. The image is of one of the females.

Nice little fish - just not a lot of information about them.

Thanks,
...DaM


----------



## Fisheye (Jan 13, 2015)

Hi DaM,

Just wondering if this article came up during your research

https://www.reef2rainforest.com/2016/09/08/friday-photospread-the-strangely-familiar-drape-fin-barb/

Barb`s are awesome. I hope they breed for you!

Jackie


----------

